# M and M RC Speedway



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*M and M RC Speedway, Pueblo, Colorado*

New track in Pueblo, Colorado. Looking to get Wednesday night 1/24th flexi racing going. 4" chassis, sealed 16D/Hawk/Falcon 7, GT1 sports car bodies. And/or skinny 4' flexi with Indy/F1 bodies. Open practice 5:30pm, race at 7pm. Race format/payout determined by number of entries, 10 bucks w/ 50% payout. 115' 6 lane road course. Trakmate timing, Pyramid power.

M and M RC Speedway
2124-H S. Prairie Blvd.
Pueblo, Co.

Also has indoor R/C carpet road course and outdoor off road R/C track.

link to track pics: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=672

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MandMSpeedway


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

bump up


----------

